# Strange building site opposite Lamcy Plaza



## DubaiDave (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi Guys,
Its a long time since I have visited these forums.
I was just curiuos if anyone knows what this building sit is?
Its opposite Lamcy Plaza on the other side of SZR. It looks almost like a stadium of some sort. Any ideas?


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

Zabeel Mall? :dunno:

I will go and check it out when I get the chance. Looks fairly large.


----------

